# Calcium Magnesium and Boron



## Lonewolf (Jul 27, 2007)

My local health food shop was flogging off cal/mag/boron supplement (at £1.50 I got 90 1200mg Veg and Vegan tablets for me and them). They are 800mg Calcium 400mg Magnesium 3mg Boron. If I crush and dilute these how much should I use per litre?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 27, 2007)

why would you do that....dolomite lime has all those elements in plentiful supply. garden pulverized dolomite lime is what you need..not pills from the health food store..jmo


----------



## Lonewolf (Aug 2, 2007)

Don't know Bud, I'm using guano in bark. The tablets also contain soya lecithin, I just; crush, dilute and filter them before putting in the feed (not foliar). The levels are fine actually, each tab contains; 800mg Calcium, 400mg Magnesium and 3mg Boron, all are useful supplements for weed. They're veg vegan and I picked 90 up for £1.50. If I kill 'em I'll let you know!.


----------



## WHITEWIDOW66 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi 
i got somthing simailer it was cal mg with zinc powder i got for my plants it had mg def.s it solved this problem but be careful you not want your plants getting to much calcium or mg it will cause all sorts of problems and in some countrys theres already calcium in there top water


----------



## WHITEWIDOW66 (Aug 2, 2007)

If your plant has no mg deff. or cal deff. i think u shouldent use it at all your plants will let u know if it needs callicum of mg if they look healthy there all stocked up on what they need to much and the problems start


----------



## Lonewolf (Aug 3, 2007)

Given my soil problems (don't use water retentive if you can avoid it) and it's ability to culture fungi I thought a mineral supplement of this type might be neccessary, infact a larger boron content and less Cal-Mag would have been preferable given the mineral content of the guano.


----------

